# 1600 Quilt Top



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Just finished this tonight and am not crazy about it. I normally don't take on easy patterns, but I needed something to get me back in the mood to sew, and had the jelly roll lying around for over 2 years. I'm debating cutting it into strips and resewing to make a postage stamp quilt, or using it as a background for some applique.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

There are some really pretty fabrics there! I don't hate it, I rather like it! Not everything we create has to be perfection. You know what they say about beauty, it's in the eye of the beholder.

What if you took it apart at every 5th strip (or 6th, if you have more jelly roll) cut those strips into squares, and re-arranged the squares into a pattern you like? 

If you don't like that suggestion... send it to me!  I like all quilts! Good luck deciding. I've seen ugly quilt tops, and that is not one of them!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

If you do cut it into squares, turn one square vertical, one horizontal. OR... cut those squares diagonally into triangles, mix them up and sew them back together. I think you have the start of something very pretty there.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's okay, but not exciting.

I like the idea of cutting in strips, and making it like bargello. Then I think it would be more fantastic.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I like the idea of cutting in strips, and making it like bargello. Then I think it would be more fantastic.


That's the same thought I had ~~~


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I really like what this person did with hers:
http://www.seamstobeyouandme.com/2011/10/21/second-fastest-quilt-in-the-west/


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like what she did in the link you posted.

Try throwing a little applique in one corner and see if that helps.

I've done two of these. One in 30's print that falls flat. I'm going to add some applique to it for a little punch. The other I did in batiks and I think it looks better. Still haven't finished either one though.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm gonna make me one to just cover with while watching TV. I nearly freeze while DH sits in his shirt sleeves. The dog will end up in my lap on top of the quilt so I don't want something I will be afraid of them messing up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would leave it as it is. Put a solid border around it, then a fancy border and a narrow solid border. Is there some fancy border you'd like to learn? Spools would look good in two colors, or little stars. Or even a solid border followed by a border of a fabric with one of those border prints.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made one w/fall colors, put a good border of 3 colors then I added a dresden plate w/leaves on the corner...it looks like a mum. Then I quilted on the diagonal.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

These links have pictures of one of mine. I didn't like how it looked initially, either but I loved the finished product. I think yours has a lot of potential.

http://www.madewithlovebymary.blogspot.com/2011/11/taking-break-from-christmas-gifts.html


http://www.madewithlovebymary.blogspot.com/2012/02/think-spring-for-finish-it-up-friday.html


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was not fond of the 1600 I did either. But it was quick and for a benefit auction. I wish I had redone it like a Bargello, the one in the link above is awesome. Here is a link to mine. http://m172.photobucket.com/albumvi...ilt Blocks and Sewing/1600Done2.jpg.html?o=12

Heidi


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Its lovely and I love the colors. I agree that a border or two can change the look completely.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

HorseMom said:


> I was not fond of the 1600 I did either. But it was quick and for a benefit auction. I wish I had redone it like a Bargello, the one in the link above is awesome. Here is a link to mine. http://m172.photobucket.com/albumvi...ilt Blocks and Sewing/1600Done2.jpg.html?o=12
> 
> Heidi


Yours looks great! I've disassembled the majority of mine into 2-patches, which are going to be resewn into 4-patches. Now I'm trying to decide on a 4-patch pattern I like


----------

